# Thongs for a eleven year old girl, yes or no!!



## mom2son (Mar 18, 2013)

I have a good friends who has an eleven year old daughter. Recently she related to me about an argument she had with her daughter concerning throngs. Daughter became very upset when she was not allowed to wear thongs. I asked myself how I would feel if I had an eleven year old daughter who wanted to wear throngs. I think I would say no also. I think that kind of underwear is not appropriate for a eleven year old girl. My mother would roll over in her grave, if I asked to wear throngs at that age!! I should have made this a poll, but everyone can answer, yes or no, depending on your feelings.


----------



## sparklefairy (May 21, 2005)

I would be okay with it if it wasn't meant to be visible.

I remember when my mother was not okay with me getting bikini-cut underwear when I was that age. It wasn't about anyone but me seeing it, it was a sensory thing. I wear thong now because they are comfortable to me. I am single and not seeing anyone and not going for the whale tail look. All that extra fabric feels bunchy.

(I have 14 year old. She prefers bunchy.)


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Personally i would have no problem with it. My daughter is a gymnast and some of the girls prefer to wear a thong when wearing a leotard instead of wearing no underwear at all.

I guess it really depends on the child and the reason, but I wouldn't uniformly ban them.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Sometimes we see things as sexual that really aren't. To us as adults, thongs seem sexual, but a lot of current underwear styles originally seemed sexual and then ended up remaining popular because different people find different underwear styles comfortable. My mom made me wear granny pants. It was embarassing when I had to change clothes in the locker room. But she acted like all other kinds of underwear were sexual, and it confused me, and made me feel ashamed for wanting something else.

I would ask her why she likes that style of underwear, and then unless her answer shocked me, I'd get them. If the answer was shocking, the underwear isn't the problem, but it's good to get a discussion going.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I would buy two and let my DD try them out. Thongs are uncomfortable so I doubt she would wear one for long and if she did they are underwear so it doesn't matter. Underpants aren't my hill to die on.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Double post


----------



## Ragana (Oct 15, 2002)

My initial thought was no way! because I can't fathom them being comfortable and I have always considered thongs as a more adult style. DDs prefer briefs, and I wear boy shorts, so we lean in the direction of more fabric







Now that I read through the other replies, though, if it was a comfort thing, I would reconsider. I hadn't thought of the leotard issue. If it was for a reason other than comfort, then no.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

My nieces both have worn them for a couple years starting at about 15 and 13ish. I know the older one started and the younger followed about a year later. They are almost 18 and 14 now. I think the older one started because she is really tiny (4'8" ) and couldn't find any other style that fit but she felt was her "age". Then she liked them because she wears most things pretty tight ( as does her sister, it's the style where they live) and there are no panty lines. My sister goes with it.


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

Meh... I wouldn't sweat it, either. My daughter's work thongs for a long time. She finds them more comfortable than other underwear. Her body, her choice.


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

Part of me goes "ohmygoodnesshellllllno". But then the rational part of me knows I wear thongs because I hate the bunched up feeling from regular underwear, no matter what kind I buy. My thongs aren't for sexy, they are because otherwise I'd be picking my butt all day.


----------



## mom2son (Mar 18, 2013)

*Your reply was a reminder to me, of the time my mother allowed me to go from what I will call, little girls cotton underwear, to nylon panties, panties that I thought were Big Girl panties. I was so proud that I had somehow passed an invisible line, from little girl to big girl. I can even recall the brand of underwear it was, Vanity Fair full briefs. I now realize that style of underwear for today's youth, in their eyes is frowned upon. Society changes, and that's where I think we are, when we talk about thongs. What was frowned upon in the past, is accepted today.*


----------



## Katie8681 (Dec 29, 2010)

This is hypothetical for me, as I have a little boy and odds are he won't be asking me for thongs, but I think I'd say no. Not because thongs are meant to be sexy but because they increase your risk of getting a vag infection and UTI. But once she has disposable income to buy her own panties, I'd let her make that call. All the more motivation to get a job!


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

huh? OP i dont get your reply. are you saying you changed your mind and now will allow thongs?

considering i got dd her first bra at 4 (she LOVED it and still remembers it) i see the thong the same way. how will she know if its comfortable or not if she doesnt try it.


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meemee*
> 
> huh? OP i dont get your reply. are you saying you changed your mind and now will allow thongs?
> 
> considering i got dd her first bra at 4 (she LOVED it and still remembers it) i see the thong the same way. how will she know if its comfortable or not if she doesnt try it.


OP doesn't have a daughter; her friend does...


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtiger*
> 
> OP doesn't have a daughter; her friend does...


aaaaaah!!! gotcha. thanks. <note to self. menopause brain. go back to reading original message if answer doesnt make sense.>


----------

